# PPROM at 17 Weeks



## esokatz

Dear All
I'm a 30 year old female and conceived naturally this year (no known fertility problems)
I's been a week since I lost my son at exactly 17 weeks to a PPROM. I was at home and felt something "sink" into my vagina, when I went to the toilet my waters burst. My partner and I went to the emergency room, where they explained that I had had a PPROM (maybe due to infection, cause they couldn't specify, and cervix in order). This was my first pregnancy.
I spent the two days in the hospital sobbing and was given medication to help me sleep and to calm me down. I talked to a psychologist there, which helped.
I delivered my son the day after I was given an anti-progesterone pill to take. The placenta came out mostly on its own, but they scheduled a D&C to make sure that it all came out and to minimize my risk of infection. The doctor who operated on me told me that everything was in order with my cervix, that "these things happen," and that it wasn't likely to recur again.
This past week has been so hard for me. If it weren't for my partner, I don't know how I'd be doing. I feel so incredibly lonely without my little son in me anymore. 
I just need to know that there's hope. Everyone has been telling me that there is, but it's hard for me to believe.
Are there any good stories out there? Can someone please give me some hope?
Thank you.


----------



## chellesama

I'm very sorry for your loss.

I have not lost a child myself, but I have family who have, and I did follow the blog of the Benson family who lost triplets (one at 9 weeks, the other two following PPROM at 17 weeks like you) in 2013. They have since had twins via surrogate, and just this year had a baby she carried herself. Their blog is Oh Baby, Baby. Not all of my family members who suffered a loss had children after, but they're all living happy, fulfilled lives. We remember their lost children, and they're entered in the family tree if that's what the parents want.

There are also many lovely, strong ladies here who have survived their losses. And several who have had babies after loss. 

There's hope.

Chelle


----------

